# I can connect o my neighbors wireles router not my own. Why?

## bpaddock

I'm trying to get a Acer 6930 laptop to connect with my Netgear

router that is across the room, using wpa_supplicant .

However it insist on connecting to my clueless neighbors, that has no

security, across the street.  I can happily web surf on their

unsecured router but that is not what I want to have happening.

I don't see any attempts at all that the laptop is even trying

to talk to my local router.  My router does show up in iwlist scan.

What do I have set up wrong?  Here is every configuration file

I thought would be relevant (I changed the MAC addresses and keys

for this message):

Note to anyone else that might have a 6930 you have to do this:

```

#     echo 1 > /sys/devices/platform/acer-wmi/wireless

```

to enable the radio (RF Kill Switch junk in dmesg).

conf.d/net:

```

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /usr/share/doc/openrc/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

#ifplugd_wlan0="--api-mode=wlan"

#WPA_SUPPLICANT

# Prefer wpa_supplicant over wireless-tools

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

# It's important that we tell wpa_supplicant which driver we should

# be using as it's not very good at guessing yet

wpa_supplicant_wlan0_="-Dwext"

config_wlan0=( "dhcp" )

essid_wlan0="MySSID"

mode_wlan0="managed"

preferred_aps_wlan0=( "MySSID" )

associate_order_wlan0="forcepreferredonly"

mac_essid_123456789ABC="MySSID"

# Real File has Real MAC

#dns_servers_wlan0=( "192.168.0.2" )

#dns_domain_wlan0="my_domain"

#dns_search_domains_wlan0="192.168.0.2"

#config_wlan0=( "192.168.0.4 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.0.255" )

routes_wlan0=( "default via 192.168.0.1" )

preup() {

  # Test for link on the interface prior to bringing it up.  This

  # only works on some network adapters and requires the ethtool

  # package to be installed.

    if ethtool ${IFACE} | grep -q 'Link detected: no'; then

     ewarn "No link on ${IFACE}, aborting configuration"

     return 1

    fi

#   if ethtool ${IFACE} | grep -q 'wlan0'; then

#     # Enable the wireless radio:

#     ewarn "Enabling radio"

#     echo 1 > /sys/devices/platform/acer-wmi/wireless

#    fi

  # Remember to return 0 on success

    return 0

 }

predown() {

   # The default in the script is to test for NFS root and disallow

   # downing interfaces in that case.  Note that if you specify a

   # predown() function you will override that logic.  Here it is, in

   # case you still want it...

   if is_net_fs /; then

    eerror "root filesystem is network mounted -- can't stop ${IFACE}"

    return 1

   fi

   # Remember to return 0 on success

   return 0

}

postup() {

  # This function could be used, for example, to register with a

  # dynamic DNS service.  Another possibility would be to

  # send/receive mail once the interface is brought up.

  return 0

}

postdown() {

  # This function is mostly here for completeness... I haven't

  # thought of anything nifty to do with it yet ;-)

#  if ethtool ${IFACE} | grep -q 'wlan0'; then

#   # Disable the wireless radio:

#   ewarn "Disabling radio"

#   echo 0 > /sys/devices/platform/acer-wmi/wireless

#  fi

  return 0

}

```

wpa_supplicant:

```

# Wireless radio control is unconditionally enabled - all Acer laptops that support

# acer-wmi come with built-in wireless.

#  To read the status of the wireless radio (0=off, 1=on):

#  cat /sys/devices/platform/acer-wmi/wireless

#  To enable the wireless radio:

#  echo 1 > /sys/devices/platform/acer-wmi/wireless

#  To disable the wireless radio:

#  echo 0 > /sys/devices/platform/acer-wmi/wireless

#  To set the state of the wireless radio when loading acer-wmi, pass:

#  wireless=X (where X is 0 or 1)

# The below line not be changed otherwise we refuse to work

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

# Ensure that only root can read the WPA configuration

#ctrl_interface_group=wheel

ctrl_interface_group=0

# Let wpa_supplicant take care of scanning and AP selection

ap_scan=1

network={

    ssid="MySSID"

    proto=WPA2

    key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

    pairwise=CCMP TKIP

    group=CCMP TKIP

    psk=real_hex_key_goes_here_in_real_file

    priority=2

}

# This is a network block that connects to any unsecured access point.

# We give it a low priority so any defined blocks are preferred.

# {With this commented out you see "reason=3" in dmesg.  With it in

#  you get to surf via their router.}

#network={

#key_mgmt=NONE

#priority=-9999999

#}

```

# iwlist scan

```

wlan0     Scan completed :

          Cell 01 - Address: 00:11:22:33:44:55 [Not Real MAC] {This is mine}

                    ESSID:"MySSID"

                    Mode:Master

                    Channel:10

                    Frequency:2.457 GHz (Channel 10)

                    Quality=89/100  Signal level:-43 dBm  Noise level=-127 dBm {Why so crappy Signal level?}

                    Encryption key:on

                    IE: WPA Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : TKIP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s

                              9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s

                              48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Extra:tsf=000000049937ef82

                    Extra: Last beacon: 7236ms ago

          Cell 02 - Address: 00:00:00:00:44:FE [Not Real MAC] {This is some neighbors}

                    ESSID:"NETGEAR"

                    Mode:Master

                    Channel:6

                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)

                    Quality=40/100  Signal level:-85 dBm  Noise level=-127 dBm

                    Encryption key:off

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s

                              9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s

                              48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Extra:tsf=000001132f00d181

                    Extra: Last beacon: 95ms ago

# dmesg | grep -i iwl

[    9.979612] iwlagn: Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link AGN driver for Linux, 1.3.27ks

[    9.980946] iwlagn: Copyright(c) 2003-2008 Intel Corporation

[    9.982541] iwlagn 0000:07:00.0: enabling device (0000 -> 0002)

[    9.983928] iwlagn 0000:07:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[    9.985276] iwlagn 0000:07:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    9.985309] iwlagn: Detected Intel Wireless WiFi Link 5100AGN REV=0x54

[   10.015606] iwlagn: Tunable channels: 13 802.11bg, 24 802.11a channels

[   10.018574] iwlagn 0000:07:00.0: PCI INT A disabled

[   10.020666] phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-agn-rs'

[19309.970874] iwlagn 0000:07:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[19309.972014] iwlagn 0000:07:00.0: restoring config space at offset 0x1 (was 0x100002, writing 0x100006)

[19309.972329] firmware: requesting iwlwifi-5000-1.ucode

[19312.185941] Registered led device: iwl-phy0:radio

[19312.187962] Registered led device: iwl-phy0:assoc

[19312.189727] Registered led device: iwl-phy0:RX

[19312.191523] Registered led device: iwl-phy0:TX

[19383.985504] iwlagn 0000:07:00.0: PCI INT A disabled

[19384.173657] iwlagn 0000:07:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[19384.174855] iwlagn 0000:07:00.0: restoring config space at offset 0x1 (was 0x100002, writing 0x100006)

[19384.194978] Registered led device: iwl-phy0:radio

[19384.197019] Registered led device: iwl-phy0:assoc

[19384.198829] Registered led device: iwl-phy0:RX

[19384.200573] Registered led device: iwl-phy0:TX

[19384.254050] iwlagn: WARNING: Requesting MAC access during RFKILL wakes up NIC

[19386.304976] Registered led device: iwl-phy0:radio

[19386.306241] Registered led device: iwl-phy0:assoc

[19386.307677] Registered led device: iwl-phy0:RX

[19386.309093] Registered led device: iwl-phy0:TX

[19386.310584] iwlagn: Requested user TXPOWER 15 below limit.

[19386.386379] iwlagn: Requested user TXPOWER 15 below limit.

[19399.035194] iwlagn: Requested user TXPOWER 15 below limit.

[19411.844502] iwlagn: Requested user TXPOWER 15 below limit.

[19424.694355] iwlagn: Requested user TXPOWER 15 below limit.

[19437.393176] iwlagn: Requested user TXPOWER 15 below limit.

[19450.084667] iwlagn: Requested user TXPOWER 15 below limit.

[19463.159587] iwlagn: Requested user TXPOWER 15 below limit. {What are these?}

[19475.886209] iwlagn: Requested user TXPOWER 15 below limit. {Log fills with them!}

[19488.576223] iwlagn: Requested user TXPOWER 15 below limit.

```

More dmesg, different run than above:

```

[   19.309936] ATL1E 0000:09:00.0: ATL1E: eth0 NIC Link is Up<100 Mbps Full Duplex>

[   19.310517] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

[   19.312690] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

[   24.720518] ATL1E 0000:09:00.0: ATL1E: eth0 NIC Link is Up<100 Mbps Full Duplex>

[   25.364833] Adding 8000360k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:1 extents:1 across:8000360k

[   30.058040] eth0: no IPv6 routers present

[ 2988.802504] touch used greatest stack depth: 4320 bytes left

[ 3045.671041] ld used greatest stack depth: 4096 bytes left

[19309.970874] iwlagn 0000:07:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[19309.972014] iwlagn 0000:07:00.0: restoring config space at offset 0x1 (was 0x100002, writing 0x100006)

[19309.972329] firmware: requesting iwlwifi-5000-1.ucode

[19312.185941] Registered led device: iwl-phy0:radio

[19312.187962] Registered led device: iwl-phy0:assoc

[19312.189727] Registered led device: iwl-phy0:RX

[19312.191523] Registered led device: iwl-phy0:TX

[19312.201899] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

[19381.961370] wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:00:00:00:44:fe [This is theirs not mine!]

[19383.985504] iwlagn 0000:07:00.0: PCI INT A disabled

[19384.173657] iwlagn 0000:07:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[19384.174855] iwlagn 0000:07:00.0: restoring config space at offset 0x1 (was 0x100002, writing 0x100006)

[19384.194978] Registered led device: iwl-phy0:radio

[19384.197019] Registered led device: iwl-phy0:assoc

[19384.198829] Registered led device: iwl-phy0:RX

[19384.200573] Registered led device: iwl-phy0:TX

[19384.203841] wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:00:00a:00:44:fe

[19384.210626] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

[19384.254050] iwlagn: WARNING: Requesting MAC access during RFKILL wakes up NIC

[19384.266673] wlan0: Failed to config new BSSID to the low-level driver

[19384.268293] wlan0: Failed to config new SSID to the low-level driver

[19384.405967] wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:00:00:00:00:00

[19386.271014] wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:00:00:00:00:00

[19386.304976] Registered led device: iwl-phy0:radio

[19386.306241] Registered led device: iwl-phy0:assoc

[19386.307677] Registered led device: iwl-phy0:RX

[19386.309093] Registered led device: iwl-phy0:TX

[19386.310584] iwlagn: Requested user TXPOWER 15 below limit.

[19386.312825] wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:00:00:00:44:fe

[19386.314796] wlan0: authenticated

[19386.314802] wlan0: associate with AP 00:00:00:00:44:fe

[19386.317689] wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:00:00:00:44:fe (capab=0x421 status=0 aid=1)

[19386.317695] wlan0: associated

[19386.319583] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready

[19386.320774] wlan0: disassociating by local choice (reason=3) [Where are these reason codes?]

{That is because the -99999 stuff is commented out in conf.d/net}

[19386.386379] iwlagn: Requested user TXPOWER 15 below limit.

[19396.332019] wlan0: no IPv6 routers present

[19399.035194] iwlagn: Requested user TXPOWER 15 below limit.

[19399.036270] wlan0: deauthenticated

[19399.036357] wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:00:00:00:44:fe

[19399.236037] wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:00:00:00:44:fe

[19399.436049] wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:00:00:00:44:fe

[19399.441725] wlan0: authenticated

[19399.441731] wlan0: associate with AP 00:00:00:00:44:fe

[19399.446809] wlan0: RX ReassocResp from 00:00:00:00:44:fe (capab=0x421 status=0 aid=1)

[19399.446816] wlan0: associated

[19399.448363] wlan0: disassociating by local choice (reason=3)

[19411.844502] iwlagn: Requested user TXPOWER 15 below limit.

[19411.845643] wlan0: deauthenticated

[19411.845706] wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:00:00:00:44:fe

[19411.849428] wlan0: authenticated

[19411.849435] wlan0: associate with AP 00:00:00:00:44:fe

[19411.855559] wlan0: RX ReassocResp from 00:00:00:00:44:fe (capab=0x421 status=0 aid=1)

[19411.855566] wlan0: associated

[19411.857936] wlan0: disassociating by local choice (reason=3)

[19424.694355] iwlagn: Requested user TXPOWER 15 below limit.

[19424.695513] wlan0: deauthenticated

[19424.695581] wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:00:00:00:44:fe

[19424.700041] wlan0: authenticated

[19424.700049] wlan0: associate with AP 00:00:00:00:44:fe

[19424.707009] wlan0: RX ReassocResp from 00:00:00:00:44:fe (capab=0x421 status=0 aid=1)

[19424.707015] wlan0: associated

[19424.709752] wlan0: disassociating by local choice (reason=3)

[19437.393176] iwlagn: Requested user TXPOWER 15 below limit.

[19437.394163] wlan0: deauthenticated

[19437.394232] wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:00:00:00:44:fe

[19437.594027] wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:00:00:00:44:fe

[19437.794047] wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:00:00:00:44:fe

[19437.994025] wlan0: authentication with AP 00:00:00:00:44:fe timed out

[19450.084667] iwlagn: Requested user TXPOWER 15 below limit.

[19463.159587] iwlagn: Requested user TXPOWER 15 below limit.

```

# equery list iwl

# ifconfig -a

# iwconfig

```

 * installed packages

net-wireless/iwl5000-ucode-5.4.0.11

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:11:FF:00:FF:00

          inet addr:192.168.0.2  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: ffff::1234:4321:aa55:77c8/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1492  Metric:1

          RX packets:8906 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:10129 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:2

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:658725 (643.2 KiB)  TX bytes:4083848 (3.8 MiB)

          Interrupt:123

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:FF:FF:FF:A5:e0 [Not Real MAC]

          inet6 addr: ffa5::612:ffff:1234:d4e0/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:2 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:204 (204.0 B)

wmaster0  Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-FF-FF-FF-A5-E0-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wlan0     IEEE 802.11abgn  ESSID:""

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.437 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated

          Bit Rate:54 Mb/s   Tx-Power=-1 dBm

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2352 B

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=10/100  Signal level:-83 dBm  Noise level=-87 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

bridge                 40144  0

stp                     2820  1 bridge

llc                     6112  2 bridge,stp

iwlagn                 71300  0

iwlcore                74052  1 iwlagn

uvcvideo               52616  0

acer_wmi               12320  0

compat_ioctl32          8448  1 uvcvideo

backlight               4808  1 acer_wmi

videodev               33920  2 uvcvideo,compat_ioctl32

mac80211              129744  2 iwlagn,iwlcore

v4l1_compat            13380  2 uvcvideo,videodev

led_class               4424  2 iwlcore,acer_wmi

wmi                     6912  1 acer_wmi

pcspkr                  3008  0

# rc-update show [openrc]

             bootmisc | boot

                 dbus | boot

        device-mapper | boot

                 fsck | boot

                 hald | boot

             hostname | boot

              hwclock | boot

              keymaps | boot

           localmount | boot

                  lvm | boot

              modules | boot

                 mtab | boot

             net.eth0 | boot

               net.lo | boot

               procfs | boot

                 root | boot

                 sshd | boot

                 swap | boot

               sysctl | boot

            syslog-ng | boot

         termencoding | boot

           udev-mount |                       sysinit

       udev-postmount | boot

            udev-save |              shutdown

                udevd |                       sysinit

              urandom | boot

           vixie-cron | boot

# emerge --info

Portage 2.2_rc18 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0, gcc-4.3.2, glibc-2.8_p20080602-r0, 2.6.27-gentoo-r6 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.27-gentoo-r6-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_T5800_@_2.00GHz-with-glibc2.2.5

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 21 Dec 2008 16:35:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p48

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7-r1, 2.1.6-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.5.2-r8

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.2

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.0-r1

sys-apps/openrc:     0.4.0

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r3

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.19

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6a

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/layman/emacs /usr/local/portage/layman/science /usr/local/portage/layman/sunrise /usr/local/portage/layman/gcc-porting /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X Xaw3d acl alsa amd64 aspell berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cups dbus djvu doc docbook dot dri dvd dvdr dvdread emacs fortran gdbm gif glitz gpm graphviz gtk hal iconv ipv6 isdnlog jadetex jpeg laptop latex midi mmx mp3 mplayer mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre pdf perl png pnm pppd python qt3 readline reflection screen server session slit spell spl sse sse2 ssl subversion svg sysfs tcpd threads tidy tiff toolbar truetype unicode xcb xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

----------

## jordanwb

I'm having the exact same problem, but I'm using WEP. I'm using the Ath5K network driver.

----------

## bunder

tried changing channels on your router?  maybe try 1, 4, 6, or 11.

cheers

----------

## jordanwb

Mine's running on channel 1, I specified the channel too when running iwconfig.

----------

## bpaddock

 *bunder wrote:*   

> tried changing channels on your router?  maybe try 1, 4, 6, or 11.
> 
> cheers

 

I deliberately changed to channel six, which is the same

channel as the clueless neighbor.  I expect a better signal

level.  Is it time to buy a new router?

```

wlan0     Scan completed :

          Cell 01 - Address: 55:44:33:22:11:24 [Not Real MAC]

                    ESSID:"MySSID"

                    Mode:Master

                    Channel:6

                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)

                    Quality=87/100  Signal level:-46 dBm  Noise level=-127 dBm

                    Encryption key:on

                    IE: Unknown: 000754323243444144

                    IE: Unknown: 010482848B96

                    IE: Unknown: 030106

                    IE: WPA Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : TKIP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: Unknown: 0406000200000000

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0100

                    IE: Unknown: 32080C1218243048606C

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s

                              9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s

                              48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Extra:tsf=0000000027a1aabf

                    Extra: Last beacon: 1734ms ago

          Cell 02 - Address: 66:55:44:33:22:FE [Them]

                    ESSID:"NETGEAR"

                    Mode:Master

                    Channel:6

                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)

                    Quality=37/100  Signal level:-87 dBm  Noise level=-127 dBm

                    Encryption key:off

                    IE: Unknown: 00074E455447454152

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B0C12961824

                    IE: Unknown: 030106

                    IE: Unknown: 0706555320010B1B

                    IE: Unknown: 200100

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0100

                    IE: Unknown: 32043048606C

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101830003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00

                    IE: Unknown: DD0900037F0101003DFF7F

                    IE: Unknown: DD1A00037F0301000000001E2ADB44FE061E2ADB44FE64002C013D08

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s

                              9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s

                              48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Extra:tsf=0000013cda3d5181

                    Extra: Last beacon: 8457ms ago

```

```

iwlagn: Requested user TXPOWER 15 below limit.

[12928.088752] iwlagn: Requested user TXPOWER 15 below limit.

[12928.089899] wlan0: direct probe to AP [their mac]:44:fe try 1

[12930.112484] iwlagn 0000:07:00.0: PCI INT A disabled

[12930.209853] iwlagn 0000:07:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[12930.210861] iwlagn 0000:07:00.0: restoring config space at offset 0x1 (was 0x

100002, writing 0x100006)

[12930.210945] iwlagn 0000:07:00.0: irq 377 for MSI/MSI-X

[12930.234976] Registered led device: iwl-phy0:radio

[12930.236699] Registered led device: iwl-phy0:assoc

[12930.237992] Registered led device: iwl-phy0:RX

[12930.239248] Registered led device: iwl-phy0:TX

[12930.245165] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

[12930.245275] wlan0: direct probe to AP [mac]44:fe try 1

[12932.304480] wlan0: direct probe to AP [mac]:44:fe try 2

[12932.305439] wlan0: Failed to config new BSSID to the low-level driver

[12932.306708] wlan0: Failed to config new SSID to the low-level driver

[12932.343401] Registered led device: iwl-phy0:radio

[12932.344512] Registered led device: iwl-phy0:assoc

[12932.345655] Registered led device: iwl-phy0:RX

[12932.346655] Registered led device: iwl-phy0:TX

[12932.504044] wlan0: direct probe to AP 00:00:00:00:00:00 try 3 [Hun?]

[12932.704037] wlan0: direct probe to AP 00:00:00:00:00:00 timed out

[12944.140145] iwlagn: Requested user TXPOWER 15 below limit.

[12950.858555] iwlagn: Requested user TXPOWER 15 below limit.

[12957.550390] iwlagn: Requested user TXPOWER 15 below limit.

[12964.267410] iwlagn: Requested user TXPOWER 15 below limit.

[12969.225219] iwlagn 0000:07:00.0: PCI INT A disabled

[12969.323485] iwlagn 0000:07:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[12969.324529] iwlagn 0000:07:00.0: restoring config space at offset 0x1 (was 0x

100002, writing 0x100006)

[12969.324608] iwlagn 0000:07:00.0: irq 377 for MSI/MSI-X

[12969.347952] Registered led device: iwl-phy0:radio

[12969.349063] Registered led device: iwl-phy0:assoc

[12969.350465] Registered led device: iwl-phy0:RX

[12969.351765] Registered led device: iwl-phy0:TX

[12969.359362] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

[12969.360611] wlan0: direct probe to AP [their mac]:44:fe try 1

[12969.416099] wlan0: Failed to config new BSSID to the low-level driver

[12971.420296] wlan0: Failed to config new SSID to the low-level driver

[12971.430188] wlan0: direct probe to AP 00:00:00:00:00:00 try 2

[12971.455770] Registered led device: iwl-phy0:radio

[12971.457540] Registered led device: iwl-phy0:assoc

[12971.458828] Registered led device: iwl-phy0:RX

[12971.460653] Registered led device: iwl-phy0:TX

[12971.630035] wlan0: direct probe to AP 00:00:00:00:00:00 try 3

[12971.830038] wlan0: direct probe to AP 00:00:00:00:00:00 timed out

[12983.254330] iwlagn: Requested user TXPOWER 15 below limit. [What are these?]

[12990.000516] iwlagn: Requested user TXPOWER 15 below limit.

[12996.716393] iwlagn: Requested user TXPOWER 15 below limit.

[13003.404889] iwlagn: Requested user TXPOWER 15 below limit.

[13010.123136] iwlagn: Requested user TXPOWER 15 below limit.

[13016.840864] iwlagn: Requested user TXPOWER 15 below limit.

[13023.528995] iwlagn: Requested user TXPOWER 15 below limit.

[13030.247242] iwlagn: Requested user TXPOWER 15 below limit.

[13036.993853] iwlagn: Requested user TXPOWER 15 below limit.

[13043.710412] iwlagn: Requested user TXPOWER 15 below limit.

[13050.428218] iwlagn: Requested user TXPOWER 15 below limit.

[13057.144364] iwlagn: Requested user TXPOWER 15 below limit.

```

----------

## jordanwb

Changing the channel won't make any difference as far as distance is concerned. The only difference is the frequency, and the changes are very small.

----------

## bpaddock

 *jordanwb wrote:*   

> Changing the channel won't make any difference as far as distance is concerned. The only difference is the frequency, and the changes are very small.

 

What level of signal is reasonable for the router and laptop being 12 feet apart, at the same hight,

in the same room?

```

Quality=87/100  Signal level:-46 dBm  Noise level=-127 dBm 

```

I would expect a quality of better than 87 at that distance.

----------

## jordanwb

 *bpaddock wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I would expect a quality of better than 87 at that distance.

 

I've had my laptop 2 feet from the router with it saying 12/100.

Right now I'm 8 feet away with it saying 50/100, running another scan immediately after shows 71/100, then 56, then 21.Last edited by jordanwb on Fri Dec 26, 2008 8:39 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## bpaddock

 *jordanwb wrote:*   

>  *bpaddock wrote:*   
> 
> I would expect a quality of better than 87 at that distance. 
> 
> I've had my laptop 2 feet from the router with it saying 12/100.

 

That would match the front-end-overload that I'd expect at that distance.

----------

## Mistwolf

Can you comment out the proto line on your wpa_supplicant.conf file?

You are manually specifing WPA2 protocol, but your iwlist says that your router is using WPA version 1.  If I remember correctly, by specifyinh WPA2 only, you are telling wpa_supplicant to use WPA2 or no encryption only.

Unless that was a typo.

Hope this helps.

----------

## bpaddock

 *Mistwolf wrote:*   

> Can you comment out the proto line on your wpa_supplicant.conf file?
> 
> You are manually specifing WPA2 protocol, but your iwlist says that your router is using WPA version 1.  If I remember correctly, by specifyinh WPA2 only, you are telling wpa_supplicant to use WPA2 or no encryption only.
> 
> Unless that was a typo.
> ...

 

Switching from WPA2 to WPA did at last get me connected to my own router.

However I don't think the neighbor has turned on their computer yet to be sure.

Will have to wait till they wake up to try it.

Next problem is that I get connected with a 100/100 signal quality level,

but I can't ping anything, not even the router.

----------

## jordanwb

 *bpaddock wrote:*   

> but I can't ping anything, not even the router.

 

Connecting to the router does not give you an IP. You have to set one manually with ifconfig or with dhcp.

I'll change encryption to WPA and try to figure out how to confiure it.

----------

## bpaddock

 *jordanwb wrote:*   

>  *bpaddock wrote:*   but I can't ping anything, not even the router. 
> 
> Connecting to the router does not give you an IP. You have to set one manually with ifconfig or with dhcp.

 

I thought I did have DHCP set, should I do it differently?:

conf.d/net:

```

#WPA_SUPPLICANT

# Prefer wpa_supplicant over wireless-tools

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

# It's important that we tell wpa_supplicant which driver we should

# be using as it's not very good at guessing yet

wpa_supplicant_wlan0_="-Dwext"

mode_wlan0="managed"

essid_wlan0="MySSID"

preferred_aps_wlan0=( "MySSID" )

associate_order_wlan0="forcepreferredonly"

config_wlan0=( "dhcp" )

routes_wlan0=( "default via 192.168.0.1" )

#config_wlan0=( "192.168.0.4 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.0.255" )

#dns_servers_wlan0=( "192.168.0.2" )

#dns_domain_wlan0="my_domain"

#dns_search_domains_wlan0="192.168.0.2"

```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> I'll change encryption to WPA and try to figure out how to confiure it.

 

At some point I also changed to Channel 4 but I don't think that

makes any difference.  Neighbor is still not home to see if

their router went away on my end.

```

wlan0     Scan completed :

          Cell 01 - Address: 11:22:33:44:A7:24

                    ESSID:"MySSID"

                    Mode:Master

                    Channel:4

                    Frequency:2.427 GHz (Channel 4)

                    Quality=90/100  Signal level:-42 dBm  Noise level=-127 dBm

                    Encryption key:on

                    IE: WPA Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : TKIP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s

                              9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s

                              48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Extra:tsf=00000003af3d9274

                    Extra: Last beacon: 2464ms ago

```

----------

## jordanwb

Yes you do have dhcp set correctly. The only reason I can think of for why you wouldn't get an IP from your router is that the authentication failed. I'll copy your wpa config and see if I can get wifi working for me. Can I see your wpa_supplicant config?

----------

## bpaddock

 *jordanwb wrote:*   

> Yes you do have dhcp set correctly. The only reason I can think of for why you wouldn't get an IP from your router is that the authentication failed. I'll copy your wpa config and see if I can get wifi working for me. Can I see your wpa_supplicant config?

 

```

# Wireless radio control is unconditionally enabled - all Acer laptops that support

# acer-wmi come with built-in wireless.

#  To read the status of the wireless radio (0=off, 1=on):

#  cat /sys/devices/platform/acer-wmi/wireless

#  To enable the wireless radio:

#  echo 1 > /sys/devices/platform/acer-wmi/wireless

#  To disable the wireless radio:

#  echo 0 > /sys/devices/platform/acer-wmi/wireless

#  To set the state of the wireless radio when loading acer-wmi, pass:

#  wireless=X (where X is 0 or 1)

# The below line not be changed otherwise we refuse to work

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

# Ensure that only root can read the WPA configuration

#ctrl_interface_group=wheel

ctrl_interface_group=0

# Let wpa_supplicant take care of scanning and AP selection

ap_scan=1

network={

    ssid="MySSID"

#   proto=WPA2

    key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

#    pairwise=CCMP TKIP

#    group=CCMP TKIP

    psk=hex_key_here

    priority=2

}

# This is a network block that connects to any unsecured access point.

# We give it a low priority so any defined blocks are preferred.

#

# I got the same scanning behavior regardless of this was here or not

# I am including it to access any open network when laptop is moved or for some reason my access point fails

#network={

#key_mgmt=NONE

#priority=-9999999

#}

```

dmsg is filled with this:

```

[53252.991126] wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:55:44:33:a7:24

[53252.993126] wlan0: authenticated

[53252.993134] wlan0: associate with AP 00:55:44:33:a7:24

[53252.995648] wlan0: RX ReassocResp from 00:55:44:33:a7:24 (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=1)

[53252.995654] wlan0: associated

[53256.996030] wlan0: No ProbeResp from current AP 00:55:44:33:a7:24 - assume out of range

[53259.402936] iwlagn: Requested user TXPOWER 15 below limit.

[53259.403205] iwlagn: Requested user TXPOWER 15 below limit.

[53259.403527] wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:55:44:33:a7:24

[53259.403707] iwlagn: Requested user TXPOWER 15 below limit.

[53259.405517] wlan0: authenticated

[53259.405524] wlan0: associate with AP 00:55:44:33:a7:24

[53259.405622] iwlagn: Requested user TXPOWER 15 below limit.

[53259.405962] wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:55:44:33:a7:24

[53259.410094] wlan0: authenticated

[53259.410101] wlan0: associate with AP 00:55:44:33:a7:24

[53259.412716] wlan0: RX ReassocResp from 00:55:44:33:a7:24 (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=1)

[53259.412722] wlan0: associated

[53263.413033] wlan0: No ProbeResp from current AP 00:55:44:33:a7:24 - assume out of range

[53265.923905] iwlagn: Requested user TXPOWER 15 below limit.

[53265.924185] iwlagn: Requested user TXPOWER 15 below limit.

[53265.924204] iwlagn: Requested user TXPOWER 15 below limit.

[53265.924492] wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:55:44:33:a7:24

[53265.924535] iwlagn: Requested user TXPOWER 15 below limit.

[53265.926392] wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:55:44:33:a7:24

[53265.928292] wlan0: authenticated

[53265.928299] wlan0: associate with AP 00:55:44:33:a7:24

[53265.931588] wlan0: RX ReassocResp from 00:55:44:33:a7:24 (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=1)

[53265.931594] wlan0: associated

[53269.933024] wlan0: No ProbeResp from current AP 00:55:44:33:a7:24 - assume out of range

[53270.955567] iwlagn: Requested user TXPOWER 15 below limit.

[53272.983207] iwlagn 0000:07:00.0: PCI INT A disabled

```

Nothing is moving in the house, no reason for 'out of range'.

----------

## jordanwb

Okay I got my wireless to work. I don't know what is was exactly that I did to get it working but here's my configs:

wpa_supplicant.conf:

```

# This is a network block that connects to any unsecured access point.

# We give it a low priority so any defined blocks are preferred.

ap_scan=1

network={

        ssid="BRADNET"

        proto=WPA

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        psk="rV>?aq!g=%A2z"'~ &Td"!]hz|Qd{0N'b\QAjv%YaBMT_F+W[yMP|cKGJXHLo6,"

        priority=2 # What does this do?

}

```

/etc/conf.d/net:

```

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /usr/share/doc/openrc/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

dns_domain_lo="BRADNET"

config_eth0=("192.168.1.6 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.1.255")

routes_eth0=("default via 192.168.1.1")

config_wlan0=("192.168.1.7 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.1.255")

routes_wlan0=("default via 192.168.1.1")

dns_servers_eth0=("208.67.222.222 208.67.220.220")

dns_servers_wlan0=("208.67.222.222 208.67.220.220")

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0=" -Dwext"

wpa_timeout_wlan0=15

```

I used this page to generate a WPA key for me, I put the ASCII key into my router's configuration (YMMV), and put the same ASCII key in the psk variable within quotes.

Now I have to get Alsa working.

----------

## bpaddock

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> I used this page to generate a WPA key for me, I put the ASCII key into my router's configuration (YMMV), and put the same ASCII key in the psk variable within quotes.
> 
> 

 

```

/usr/bin/wpa_passphrase

```

Is *much* faster.

 *Quote:*   

> Now I have to get Alsa working.

 

I got that working on this 6930 but the volume sucks even with the mixer levels maxed out.

Not sure if that is normal or not.

----------

## jordanwb

 *bpaddock wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> /usr/bin/wpa_passphrase
> ...

 

Meh

 *bpaddock wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I got that working on this 6930 but the volume sucks even with the mixer levels maxed out.
> 
> Not sure if that is normal or not.

 

It turns out I didn't unmute the channels.   :Embarassed: 

----------

## jordanwb

Does your wifi work now?

----------

